# Using links to launch OSXvnc from command line



## d80h4g (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey,

I am trying to create a link so that I can launch the Vine VNC server from the command line.

The vine executable lives in /Applications/Vine Server/

So I want to create a link to the executable in the /usr/bin directory, so that I can launch the server by running OSXvnc-server anywhere in the shell.

I have tried creating a soft link, but that doesn't seem to create an executable file.

If I create a hard link using:

sudo ln OSXvnc-server /usr/bin/OSXvnc-server

Then I can execute OSXvnc-server from anywhere, but it runs with errors:

2006-12-06 11:33:36.210 OSXvnc-server[11634] Arguments:
2006-12-06 11:33:36.211 OSXvnc-server[11634] Note: No password file specified, running with no authentication
2006-12-06 11:33:36.216 OSXvnc-server[11634] Main Bundle: /usr/bin
2006-12-06 11:33:36.223 OSXvnc-server[11634] Running in Little Endian
2006-12-06 11:33:36.223 OSXvnc-server[11634] Pasteboard Inaccessible - Pasteboard sharing disabled
2006-12-06 11:33:36.224 OSXvnc-server[11634] Waiting for clients
2006-12-06 11:33:36.224 OSXvnc-server[11634] Started Listener Thread on port 5900


And the server is not accessible. It's as if it can't find the libraries it needs or something. The server works fine if I run it directly from the /Applications/Vine Server/ directory.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## bigdweeb (Feb 8, 2007)

stumbled across this post searching for something else, so I'll provide an answer for posterity...  You should only need to do the following:

open /Applications/Vine Server.app/


----------

